# Personal income tax prep for Mac OS X in Canada



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

First post!

Hi. I'm looking for a program that will allow me to e-file to Revenue Canada using OS X, but the only thing I can find is the former GriffTax (now TaxTron) which must run in Classic mode. Nothing for OS X that I can see. I'd rather not have to run in Classic mode because I'm unfamiliar with it, and therefore uncomfortable with that prospect. VersionTracker and Mac Update are understandably unhelpful in this area. Anyone out there have any suggestions for me? Thanks.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I've read from other posts that Intuit no longer make QuickTax for Macs. Seems like they favor web based. Look at http://www.quicktaxweb.ca... I think I'm going to give it a shot. Seems like I can enter all my data withouth paying anything right away, so at least you get to try it.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I've used QuickTaxWeb for 3 years now, twice with e-file. Works great, it's pretty cheap, and it's fast. Got my returns in under 3 weeks both times I e-filed. It is extremely easy to use, and gives pointers along the way to maximize your return.

As sccoaire mentioned, you can enter all your data and get a sampling of what your return (or payment) will be, all before paying. When you pay, if gives you the e-file, a PDF version of your actual paperwork, and a QuickTaxWeb file you can import the following year so you don't have to re-enter all the personal information.

I highly recommend QuicktaxWeb. (PS, last year it worked fine in Safari, so it is "Mac Compatible".

A7


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for your responses. A friend put Quicken 2005 on my HD when I got my mini, so I'm curious to find out how interoperable the two might be. Cheers!


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Quicken 2005 on you mini? I just checked their site and they say their latest version of Quicken for Macs is 2004. I was looking into using Quicken as well, but I don't want an OS9 app... curious.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

sccoaire said:


> Quicken 2005 on you mini? I just checked their site and they say their latest version of Quicken for Macs is 2004. I was looking into using Quicken as well, but I don't want an OS9 app... curious.


 Yes, it's correct. I just fired it up. "Quicken 2005 for the Mac" it says. Hmmm... it seems like a fully functioning virg... er, version  My friend is a sales person for a Mac reseller here in Van City, so maybe it's a "pre-release" release? Dunno... I'll have to ax him about it.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

I use a web-based service called UFile at http:www.ufile.ca

I was very happy with it last year. I haven;t even started this year.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

sccoaire said:


> Quicken 2005 on you mini? I just checked their site and they say their latest version of Quicken for Macs is 2004. I was looking into using Quicken as well, but I don't want an OS9 app... curious.


2005 is the latest version. When I bought my version, the Cnd site still said 2004. But the US site sells 2005 and you can download it from there. It's identical to what you'd buy in a store here, they just haven't gotten around to making packaging yet. When you buy it, just go to preferences to select the Cnd version option. This just adds Cnd specific categories.

For others, note that this is Quicken the program, not QuickTax.


----------



## gesundheit (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been using QuickTax since 1996. Now that it's EOL'd, does anyone know if I can use a Windows version with VPC and have it import all my data from 2003's mac file? It sure would save a lot of time to not have to enter all the stuff that QuickTax keeps track of from year to year (as a self-employed person, such things as all the capital costs that I'm depreciating each year, the "stub" that's still left from the changeover a few years back, etc). Plus I'd assume the program would be familiar and thus a little easier to go through than learning a new one like TaxTron.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

*VPC and QuickTax*



gesundheit said:


> I've been using QuickTax since 1996. Now that it's EOL'd, does anyone know if I can use a Windows version with VPC and have it import all my data from 2003's mac file? It sure would save a lot of time to not have to enter all the stuff that QuickTax keeps track of from year to year (as a self-employed person, such things as all the capital costs that I'm depreciating each year, the "stub" that's still left from the changeover a few years back, etc). Plus I'd assume the program would be familiar and thus a little easier to go through than learning a new one like TaxTron.


Yest you can use a VPC and install the windows version of QuickTax. That is route I was going to use for my BW G3 but I picked up a CHEAP pc (FREE) and I'll be using it on that. That is the only reason I got that PC, just for my Taxes, no other reason. So it just sits there for a year until that magic tax time.  

As for your older data it is cross platform. When Intuit was making it for the MAC I tried to import that data into the windows version and everything went smoothly.

It's funny that the Windows version cost about $34 and the Mac version is about $60. That used to piss me off!  

hope this clears the air for you!


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

cptnkirk said:


> I use a web-based service called UFile at http:www.ufile.ca
> 
> I was very happy with it last year. I haven;t even started this year.


I used ufile.ca this year. I was happy with the experience and it was free cause I'm a student with a low income. I like the web based approach.


----------



## gesundheit (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks bmovie, nice to hear from someone who's tried it. I just got an e-mail back from intuit:



> Hi Jeff,
> Thanks for contacting Intuit Canada. We don't have Mac version Quick Tax this year due to lack of demands.
> You need to add ".q03" extention at the end of the 2003 tax file name so that you can carry forward your 2003 tax return made on Mac computer to windows Quick Tax 2004 or Quick Tax Web.
> Best regards,
> Intuit Canada


Now to decide, web, PC, or VPC...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I used uFile two years ago and it went very smoothly on my OS X machine. So smoothly in fact that I persuaded my g/f to do her taxes on it last year. Ironically enough, last year I did my taxes using QuickTax for Windows. Long story but it was a good deal for me.


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

on the U-file web page they list the programs you can use 
I am os9 so i used cutetax which was web base , it was about $8.95 
if over 30,000 in income ,


----------

